# Dzelži / Hardware >  Rūtera pārbaude.

## DanillaD

Kā pārbaudīt rūteri, vai viņš strādā normāli. Pingojot rūtera adresi sanāk intervālikad kad ir 1ms un intervali kad ir  virs 20ms. Ir arī kad pazūt savienojums, bet tas retāk.

----------


## ansius

pingojot, bet pie nosacījuma ja ar vadiem viss ir kārtībā un rūteris nav pārlieku noslogots. Ja tu kādu mazo rūterīti esi pielikusi pie LTC optikas un vēl kāds dators viņu cītīgi lieto, būs problēmas.

----------


## Delfins

1) pārbaudi vadu
2) pārbaudi savu tīkla karti
3) pārbaudi rūtera settingus, vai arī vienkāršāk - factory reset

Tests jātaisa atslēdzot visus DC/torrentus, jo citādi tas liecina, ka rūtera procis nevelk slodzi (iespējams arī kāds flood-o tīklu vai tevi dusmīgi pingo)

----------


## DanillaD

Pingojot, atvienojot interneta kabeli (wan), viss Ok. Kā pievienoju kabeli tā sākas bremzēšana. Pievienojot interneta kabeli pa tiešo pie tīkla kartes, viss strādā normāli. Ko ieteiksiet?

----------


## Delfins

Tavs rūteris ir kaka (vai arī kādi kreisie filtri/NAT un t.t.), ja netiek ar tīklu galā.
Reset nelīdz? [settingus pieglabā]

----------


## DanillaD

Kādu pusgagu strādāja nevainojami, tas viss pēkšņi notika. Vai var pārbaudīt vai mani pingo vai flood-o tīklu? Vai to var tikai provaideris.

----------


## Delfins

nosauc vismaz modeli. Iemet google "+problem" un dabūs kaut ko līdzīgu jau nu noteikti  ::

----------


## guguce

Atjauno rūtera programnodrošinājumu, ja tāds ir pieejams.

----------


## DanillaD

Rūteris: TP-Link (TL-WR1043ND) , programmatūru atjaunoju uzreiz kad tas sviss sākās, nekādu izmaiņu. Man aizdomas uz provaideru. Tagad ir tā, ka jārestertē katru reizi dators lai tiktu pie neta.

----------


## ansius

rūtera administrācijas panelī paskaties in / out wan trafiku, ja no provaidera ir flood tad nav ko brīnīties, jop īpaši ja provaideris kapņutelpas vai pat mājas sadalē izmanto swichu. pietiek tik ar vienu zombētu komi tīklā lai tavs rūteris mirtu nost. otra lieta uzliec dd-wrt uz rūtera, man vismaz lynksis krāmam tas otru dzīvību iedeva, līdz ievilku optiku...

----------


## Delfins

Hm... man tāds pats rūteris. Varēji uzreiz pateikt, ka tev ir WiFi, jo tas piepluso iespējamību, ka kāds kaimiņš lauž vaļā tavu WiFi.
Es uzliku  N-only, attiecīgi visādi veci hlami ar wifi-b/g nemaz fiziski nevar pieslēgties.

Tieši vakar arī sanāca konekcijai restart taisīt, bet pats vainīgs - torrentus vilku pa daudz. Rūteris nebija jārestartē.

----------


## DanillaD

Ar WiFi ar nav nekā, biju atslēdzis vispār, nekādu izmaiņu.
Kas ir dd-wrt?

----------


## ansius

dd-wrt ir linux versija kas domāta rūteriem, taču to liekot tu riskē ar galiem nokārt savu rūteri (t.i. viņš vairs necelsies augšā bez īpašas palīdzības kas ne visiem ir pa spēkiem). nezinu kā citām fimām, bet lynksis produktiem tas ir vienīgais veids kā viņus var lietot,

----------

